# New project, 1950 Evinrude 3.3hp twin



## dptulk (Aug 11, 2004)

My newest project is to get an old 1950's evinrude running well. I tore this thing apart tonight and found multiple issues with it. Formost was a 3/4 inch patch of stripped plug wire that was grounding itself depending on where the throttle was at. This raises a general question, Can I cut and resolder a new wire onto the magneto or do I have to replace the magneto? 

Question #2 Anyone know where to get parts for this? It's old...

Regards,
Dave


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

e bay for question number 2. yes you can if theres a way to take it off, on my briggs magneto you can remove the whole wire and replace it.


----------



## dptulk (Aug 11, 2004)

I just bought an entire outboard nearly identical on eBay for $9.99 + shipping. So I should have a spare one each of everything... Thats cool.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

10 dollars??? WOW! especially taht old of an engine


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think old Evinrude's were built by OMC Outboard Marine Corp same as old Lawnboy Mowers so their parts should work also. Have a good one. Geo


----------

